# Any good cons coming up near savannah?



## Vella C Raptor (May 14, 2011)

Ive been to one anime con but never a furry one, it looks like it could be fun 

are there any near savannah ga?


----------



## Ricky (May 14, 2011)

There's a list of cons right at the top of this forum.

It's one of the two threads that is stickied.


----------

